# Any Med-Techs in the house? Hemoglobin question



## BravoDeltaNinertwo (8 Feb 2014)

Good evening everybody,

Proud to make this my first post, I am a long time "visitor" of Army.ca, I thought it was about time I joined the conversation.
I have searched both google and the captcha enabled search engine for army.ca, however, I was unable to find an answer to my question.
I am a current applicant for the trades 1. Infantry 2. Armoured Crewman 3. Aerospace Control.
I underwent my medical recently, to which I was handed a form for blood work and urinalysis, which I guess is customary for AC trades.
My hemoglobin count came back as a 123 grams per liter, which my family physician mentioned in my report, stating the most possible cause being my recent (5 days before medical) blood donation. Is anyone aware of the guidlines for HBG/hemoglobin count, and what is considered sufficient?

Thank you all very much,

Brett


----------



## old medic (8 Feb 2014)

As it is already suspected to be the result of the blood donation, what may happen is your asked to go back and get a second
lab result to confirm.


----------



## BravoDeltaNinertwo (8 Feb 2014)

Thank you sir. my file was recently sent to Borden, as of this week. Should I be proactive and get another blood test and submit it to CFRC Toronto or should I wait untilthe medical officer responds to my file?I could see the benefit of being proactive in this case but I also don't want to bother anybody.


----------



## CombatDoc (8 Feb 2014)

My suggestion is to do...nothing. If the Recruiting Medical Officer has concerns, you will be contacted to provide further information at that time.


----------



## HTFUAlberta (9 Feb 2014)

I am in no way a med tech but I work as a firefighter/paramedic on the civy side. This is straight from Canadian Blood Services:

"Can blood donation cause anemia?

Whole blood donation results in a drop in hemoglobin of approximately 10 g/L (approximately 6-8%), depending on the size of the donor. Normal, healthy donors produce new red blood cells to replace those that were donated. However, iron is an essential mineral necessary to produce new red blood cells. Blood donation contributes to iron loss. It is therefore very important for blood donors to have an adequate amount of iron. This is especially important for female donors, who have lower iron reserves due to loss of iron in menstrual periods and reduced iron reserves. Frequent donors (males donating 3 or more times a year and females donating 2 times a year or more) may need iron supplements to make up for iron lost in donations."

The low end is 138 g/L so maybe have a steak, a few beers and get re-tested in a few weeks. If you were my patient I'd ask you to sign a refusal of care and go back to watching the olympics. You have NOTHING to worry about. But I am not a medical "professional"....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemoglobin

All I could say is having the blood sucked out of you is no different than an injury.... Your body needs to heal! 

Kudos to you for donating blood though. It truly is selfless and ultimately makes a huge difference. First responders see it everyday!

Cheers, HTFU


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Feb 2014)

You're fine, don't worry.


----------

